# menz IP.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

any idea when you'll be getting more in mate?

cheers

dean.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

panama said:


> any idea when you'll be getting more in mate?
> 
> cheers
> 
> dean.


Hi Dean,

We have it as part of our polishing pack but unfortunatley we dont have any stand alone stock.

You can find it here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=69

All the best.

John


----------

